# How can I stop myself from self-harming?



## trishamile (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm an ex-self harmer, but today I found one of my old razors and the urge has come back very strongly. I dont want to tell my mum as I she thinks Ive stopped completely and I wouldnt be able to handle the shame of telling her, crisis line are really bad in my area so i can call them and my usual trick of holding ice cubes isnt working . . . IDK what to do anymore :'(


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might see if you can find a self-harm specific group on line as I don't know how many have personal experience with that on the board.http://www.recoveryourlife.com/index.php?categoryid=8 is one that looks to have a good number of members online at this time so that may be a place to check out. If not use google and look for self harm online support group and you can find a number of them.About all I can say is try to remember that no matter how bad you feel right now, those feelings will pass. Remembering that the emotions come and go sometimes helps get through the tough times for everyone. It won't always feel like this.


----------

